# hog 3pc and virtualizers



## joey91 (May 27, 2009)

hi all, i am new to controlbooth. i am a highschool senior and have worked all my life with expression. i really want to learn about moving light control but my school does not have the facilities/money for that. 

i have already downloaded both hog 2pc and 3pc, and have been playing with them for some time, following along with the manual. however, i can only assume i am doing things right cause i dont have it hooked up to any lights. 

can someone please explain to me how i would go about setting up a virtualizer/wysiwyg program (which programs i can get and are most affordable--im not that rich . thanks a bunch.

also, is there a difference between "virualizers" and "wysiwyg"?


----------



## derekleffew (May 27, 2009)

Start with the CB wiki entry WYSIWYG, which is one brand of visualizer. Few are free, or even inexpensive. 

I might recommend MA Lighting's grandMA onPC and grandMA 3D.


----------



## joey91 (May 27, 2009)

thanks for the info. i will try the grand MA. 

i am also interested in learning with the Hogs though...the rental company that works with the school has all Hog stuff, so if i ever am to do a high school thing with moving lights, it would probably have to be hog.

thanks again for the help!


----------



## JChenault (May 27, 2009)

I believe that ESP Vision provides a demo rig that is supported by the hog. You can download the demo rig on one computer, set up your moving light control on a second, and play to your heart's content as long as you don't try to modify the rig.


----------

